# visegrip/mayday



## lilboom (May 19, 2010)

Ill be getting a male pup from this breeding what do you guys think? All comments welcomed. Thanks in advance. 
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [116679] :: BOOM X DUNUKA BREEDING


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

lilboom said:


> Ill be getting a male pup from this breeding what do you guys think? All comments welcomed. Thanks in advance.
> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [116679] :: BOOM X DUNUKA BREEDING


alot of great game dogs brought together nicley.... Dynamite, small packages, beware of the sweating nitro~ a great choice


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great choice. Can any one tell me why the female is pined down like that? Is that something they use to breed DA dogs? Just curious.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Great choice. Can any one tell me why the female is pined down like that? Is that something they use to breed DA dogs? Just curious.


rape shoots- made for those fm's that would be dble grand ch's... LOL pure fire~ ain't about to let a dog mount her for no reason... HAHAHA those pups are gonna be all kinds of hot...


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Great choice. Can any one tell me why the female is pined down like that? Is that something they use to breed DA dogs? Just curious.


exactly :woof:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Ok that's what I thought. When we were looking at kennels before Dosia came into our lives we saw something kinda like that on a yard. The guy said she was very DA and could not be bred with out it. He said she killed a male from another kennel that they were trying to breed her to in the past. Pretty crazy stuff.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I've never had a straight gamebred dog, but I've owned females that (while in heat) would fight the stud they were to be bred to. I would probably just hold her head if it was my female, but some girls are just wild like that and its too risky.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Firehazard said:


> rape shoots- made for those fm's that would be dble grand ch's... LOL pure fire~ ain't about to let a dog mount her for no reason... HAHAHA those pups are gonna be all kinds of hot...


Also known as breeding stands.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

It looks kinda mean but if you know your DA dogs it's better ten ending up with a dead male. Some B!tches are just crazy when it come to drive.


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

lol I almost feel bad for the female being stuck on that thing hahaha.
It's a little intimidating.
Let's not give trevor any ideas lmao


----------



## kimo (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks. Yes it's a breeding stand. N yes the pups should be hot. Hopefully. But only time will tell. I'll keep u guys updated.


----------



## lilboom (May 19, 2010)

kimo said:


> Thanks. Yes it's a breeding stand. N yes the pups should be hot. Hopefully. But only time will tell. I'll keep u guys updated.


 huh?


----------



## lilboom (May 19, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> alot of great game dogs brought together nicley.... Dynamite, small packages, beware of the sweating nitro~ a great choice


Thanks Firehazard.


----------



## lilboom (May 19, 2010)

I'd also like to thank everyone who commented. I'm excited and the 3 month wait is gonna seem forever lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I bet your so excited  Your gunna have an awesome pup on your hands.


----------



## lilboom (May 19, 2010)

kg420 said:


> I bet your so excited  Your gunna have an awesome pup on your hands.


Thanks. Im hoping for the best we all know it doesn't always come out just as we expect. I'm keeping my fingers crossed tho.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OOO I can't wait to see the pup  Congrats


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Only had game dogs, yah, the terminolgy I use is from a good ol' boy who built the first rape shoot I know of; came out of Okla, hand made good old fashioned USA welding and pipe fitting; was a popular device from there down to TX to smokey mts. and back. If a female is being held down against her will to breed with its that for letter word we all hate the sound of~


----------



## lilboom (May 19, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I will post pics as soon i get some. I think this puppy fever is gonna kill me before i get him. lol.


----------



## ah pits (Apr 14, 2010)

*now that's some nice breeding.keep us updated on the out come.*


----------



## lilboom (May 19, 2010)

ah pits said:


> *now that's some nice breeding.keep us updated on the out come.*


thanks. I will keep posting updates.


----------



## pittybull01 (Dec 2, 2009)

yeah if they look like moms and pops they gonna be some good looking dogs for sure.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

aus_staffy said:


> Also known as breeding stands.


or rape stands so my cousin likes to call them


----------



## lilboom (May 19, 2010)

pittybull01 said:


> yeah if they look like moms and pops they gonna be some good looking dogs for sure.


thanks.


----------



## lilboom (May 19, 2010)

two more weeks for the pups to drop. Im getting puppy fever!! lol


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Some how i hadn't seen this post before but I love this breeding, that is going to hopefully be a whole lot of dog in one tight little package. Good luck and i do want to say I would like my next dog to be game bred to. If i were ready now this would be right up my alley, great pick of a breeding!


----------



## CINCINNATIBULLIES (Jan 15, 2009)

nice breeding love those real bulldogs


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Poncho was over talked and turned out to be a cur, his owner from what I understand turned over and was a cur too. I wouldnt own anything outta Poncho myself.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

don't know anything about the dog or owner from first hand experience, but a cur can and has produced GREAT dogs.


----------



## lilboom (May 19, 2010)

Picking my pup up on august 21. im super excited.


----------



## xyz123 (Mar 4, 2010)

Congrats! That's a nice breeding. How many did she have and do you have any pics of your pup?

This one also looks like a nice breeding --

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [356528] :: BOOM X ANGRY ANNIE


----------



## lilboom (May 19, 2010)

xyz123 said:


> Congrats! That's a nice breeding. How many did she have and do you have any pics of your pup?
> 
> This one also looks like a nice breeding --
> 
> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [356528] :: BOOM X ANGRY ANNIE


thanks. She had 5 males and 2 females. I agree the boom x angry annie breeding looks good too. Ill post the pic i have.


----------



## lilboom (May 19, 2010)

Heres the pups! 
Im getting a male with the black mask.


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

they loook so awesome! im sure youre going to have a great time with your new dog. this dog will probably do everything short of spit fire...lol


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

gamer said:


> Poncho was over talked and turned out to be a cur, his owner from what I understand turned over and was a cur too. I wouldnt own anything outta Poncho myself.


Hahahah! California Jack has rubbed a lot of people the wrong way over the years.


----------



## mattytang (Jun 21, 2010)

some cute puppies enjoy!


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Really like the look of that male! Nice pedigree!

The breeding stands are for the protection of the male, and female. I have a couple of females that do not like males during that time..lol Its safer to use a stand then have a female turn on a male, especially if they are tied. I tend to use a stand but only for their head, which helps me keep them from turning around and snapping at the poor working man... I do however have a female that has to be in the stand completely, and I still have trouble keeping her feet on the ground..course it doesn't help me that she is a tiny thing..lol


----------



## lilboom (May 19, 2010)

thanks everyone.


----------



## ralford08 (Oct 7, 2008)

Nice looking pups. Glad to see some real pitbulls on gopitbull.com instead of someone saying look at my beautiful blue pitbull pup.


----------



## lilboom (May 19, 2010)

thanks ralford08. Im tired of seeing blue dogs too. lol


----------



## lilboom (May 19, 2010)

I get to pick up my pup next weekend!


----------



## xyz123 (Mar 4, 2010)

Congrats! Beautiful pups, I would have a hard time chosing one.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Congrats! I can't wait to see the pics!!!


----------



## lilboom (May 19, 2010)

Drove 14 hours. I finally have him. I'll post pics once I get him back home.


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

Intense breeding! The parents from what I can see are gorgeous. A good old fashioned pit is a work of genetic art. Can't wait to watch this one grow up.

What are you planning on doing with him if you don't mind me askin?


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Yeah.. you got your lil quarter stick of dynamite! Put 110% into him, and watch everyone falter with envy, even the bully fans.. Game dogs are the best dogs, JMO. GOOD GOOD choice!


----------



## lilboom (May 19, 2010)

heres a couple pics of the pup.


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

Good lookin little pup!


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

nice looking pup


----------



## lilboom (May 19, 2010)

thanks everyone. 
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [362001] :: LIL BOOM
this is the correct ped. the one at the begining of the thread is wrong somehow it was changed.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice Pup good luck with him ! Here's my Heavy Bred Mayday pup! He's in the middle.

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [325416] :: BOZACK X SUGAR


----------



## lilboom (May 19, 2010)

Sadie said:


> Nice Pup good luck with him ! Here's my Heavy Bred Mayday pup! He's in the middle.
> 
> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [325416] :: BOZACK X SUGAR


Nice pup. Good luck with him.


----------



## xyz123 (Mar 4, 2010)

lilboom said:


> heres a couple pics of the pup.


Great looking pup! I hope you post more photos of him as he grows up.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

some good blood.seen a few of his kin go at it.he's got thick red springs NC blood in 'im.


----------



## lilboom (May 19, 2010)

thanks everyone for your comments.


----------



## lilboom (May 19, 2010)

*Lil Boom at 4 months*


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Hey he is sprouting up there .... Good looking boy! I like the leash I have the same one lol in blue and black


----------



## Kayo45 (Oct 12, 2010)

Good looking pup

And nice choice in going with mayday dogs


----------



## dday (Oct 5, 2010)

Sadie, beautiful pup. The more I looked at the peds, the more I really liked them.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Kayo45 said:


> Good looking pup
> 
> And nice choice in going with mayday dogs


I have to agree with that:cheers:


----------



## lilboom (May 19, 2010)

*Lil Boom 5.5 months 40 lbs*



Heres Lil Boom at 5.5 months and 40 lbs


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

He's growing up fast! 40lbs @ 5.5 months gonna be a big boy but considering he comes down from the mayday stuff that's no surprise. Good looking Pup!


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

he's lookin good,


----------

